# Flexing muscles while lifting?



## CoRunner09 (Sep 21, 2009)

I heard that Flexing your muscles while lifting will increase the size dramatically? is this true? Thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2009)

Flexing is just contracting the muscles. If you're lifting weights you have to contract them to move the weight...

If you're talking about "squeezing" the muscle at the top of a rep, this can produce more of a pump but neither the squeeze or the pump have much of a notable bearing on overall and lasting muscular growth.

All the pump is is blood flooding into the muscle, and is just temporary.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2009)

I never bought into this shit, but I can see some arguments for hypertrophy.  However, during an actual lift, I dont care about pump, all I care about is performing the lift safely.  If I worrying about flexing, I wont be as strong as this directs some energy elsewhere.  Ill have to reduce the weight to get a full set in, which is fine!  If I was going for hypertrophy...


----------

